# 2 Great News!!



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

My fantails had their very first baby..!! I'll post pics later.. The mum wouldnt get up!!

ANd to top it off...
My Lahores laid their egg on the same DAY!!

CAnt wait for the baby to grow up!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Congratulations young grandpa! You are in for much excitement watching them develop and grow.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Grandpa - congratulations!

I'll be looking forward to seeing the babies' pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Hamza!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats to you, "Grandpa Hamza!!"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Hamza! We'll look forward to the pictures of your grandfids!

Terry


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*Well..*

Thnx every1..
There's only one cuz she laid 1 egg only..

I went to skool n saw the baby under his/her real mother.. Came back n saw the baby under LAHORES!! HOw?!

It couldnt have fallen cuz there's no way n if it did it would have died..
The baby is Much bigger than yesterday n looks healthy.. How long till i can pick it up??

I've posted pics..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Hamza, my lahores also laid yesterday.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hamza said:


> The baby is Much bigger than yesterday n looks healthy.. How long till i can pick it up??
> 
> I've posted pics..


Hamza, They grow up extremely fast. Try not to pick up the baby right now, as it might stress out the mother pigeon. She will naturally peck at whoever tries to get her baby as any good mother will, and you might cause her to accidentally peck the baby. When Barbie had her babies, Max and Feather, I waited at least 5 days and that was only because I had to change and clean the basket a bit, and I did it discretly as possible.Oh, and yes, they are warm and squishey at the baby stage.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*2 more questions..*

1. HOw long till the baby opens his/her eyes??
2. When willll it start walking??
3. I want to see if it can walk properly cuz i read there's a chance of spraggle/spraddle legs..

thnx once again..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hamza, that is a beautiful baby. They open their eyes, best that I remember, about 4-5 days old, some even earlier. They will start toddling around at about 2 weeks. The material you have in the nest looks good to me so I wouldn't worry too much about splayed legs. If you do get them out to walk any, place a towel under them. They usually crawl around a few days before they get upright.

Have you put it back under its real mother? That is strange.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

NO... SHe's being very protective of her nesting area..

I cant understand how he got there! It must've died if it fell 5 feet..
Still, there was a site where pigoen growth was shown.. anybody know it??

Thnx for ur apprecieaction...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Musical hatchlings?*

Hamza,

If your Lahores have not been sitting on eggs or dummy eggs that are close to hatching, they may not have the crucial pigeon milk that new hatchlings need.

Please put the baby back under the original parents, but stay around and see what is going on and ensure the babygets fed and all is well.

Is this what you are looking for?


http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Those are such awsome pictures! congrats!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Treesa, 

I was goodling for this page.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm confused??? Is anyone else??? Are you saying that this baby, that is less than 24 hours old, has been moved from one nest to another? That is virtually impossible unless someone or some thing picked it up and moved it. Are you sure about this???
You said in your first post that your Lahores laid the same day. They laid an egg the same day as the other birds or they laid an egg the same day that this baby hatched??


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry for confusion..

LAhores laid same day of hatch.. Upon inquiry, a servant had changed the place of the baby cuz he "thought" that the parents werent feeding him/her..

Today, on Treesa's advice, placed baby under real parents and was relieved to see that she was feeding.. I made a video which i will try to post on YOu Tube..

The baby is wiggling and wiggling..
He is having trouble sitting uprite.. IS this normal or is he hurt??


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are feeding pics under real mom..

Link to feeding clip:
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=9084418734010668946 

Bit longso may take some time..


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Too cute*

What sweet pictures!  Beautiful mommy and baby.
Congratulations!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful Mom and Baby, Hamza! Thanks for the photos and the video!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure glad the mystery is solved, and the baby is back with its rightful parents. No more musical parents.

Thanks for updating us, the birds are lovely.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hamza, your pictures are charming. I love the one where the baby is reaching up to feed from its mother. I'm happy the mystery was solved.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Thnx everone for ur support..
CAnt wait for baby to open eyes!!

My Lahores have 2 eggs now..

anyway,
Wat will be da outcome of my fantails?
The male is white (recessive according to Frank Mosca's explanation) with a huge tail and female is r.white with small tail n crest.. Anyone in genetics??


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*Sign of COncern??*

THe baby is having prbolems sitting uprite..
He is usually fallen to one side..

When he moves, he mostly uses one feet while the other moves somewhat..
COuld it be that he was trampled over by one of his parents n his feet is hurt.??

IF it is, will it fix on its own or become a permanent disability??
OR is it natural??

Secondly, when will my pigeons start another nest??
Thnx.
Hamza

Plz do help cuz im worried..


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hamza, Your baby fantail was just born April 4th, right? Today is the 7th. I am far from a baby expert, but I do recall Max and Feather being very weak and limp the first week after they were hatched. I did not move them till they were a week old so I could clean their nest, and they were very soft and squishy to the hold and touch. I would not worry. I did notice you had some good nesting material, so splay legs probably not a concern either. Just relax Hamza and enjoy watching the baby grow and mature.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah Hamza, I think Victor is right. Most little babies are so limber for about a week they just flop over and have little control over their body.


----------

